# abu garcia record no. 60 rebuild



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

pull up the schematic and follow along with me....

http://mikesreelrepair.com/schemati...eur, Cardinal/Ambassadeur Record 60 15 00.pdf


every once in a while i get something new. that was the case here. this box arrived from alaska. hmmmm, carbon matrix drags? i wonder what this is all about? 










i pulled it out of the box and the first thing i noticed was the weight. it's heavy! much heavier that a normal ambassaduer. i ran into the house and grabbed my camera. i've done an ambassaduer post already, but i knew this one would be different. 










this one had a very nice live bait handle. the levelwind assembly is basically the same as all the other ambassaduers. i fix alot of penn levewind assemblies, but not many abu's. 










the spool design was interesting as well. i'm not quite sure why it would be beveled like this.










the left side plate should not be removed. just back out one left side plate screw (key #199) at a time, grease the hole, zip the screw back in, and move on to the next one. 










back out the three right side plate screws (no key #), remove the right side plate assembly and the spool.



















add a little corrosion x to the left side plate bearing (key #5230), the idler gear (key #1117079), the worm gear (key #5205), and the click plate assembly (key #12642).










now for the spool. remove the spool shaft (key #1117122).










lube the right spool bearing.










pull the white nylon sprocket gear (key #23403) and lube the left spool bearing (key #19843).... HEY, WHAT'S THIS!!!!!! SOME CHEAPSKATE PUT A BRASS BUSHING INSIDE INSTEAD OF A BEARING!!!!!! WHAT A BUNCH OF CROOKS!!!!! well, i guess i shouldn't say that because i don't really know for sure. it could have been an honest mistake, or they could have intended it to be that way, it which case, it might still be an honest mistake (right?). 










i have whole box full of extra bearings, so i'll just switch it out and lube this bearing with corrosion x as well.










and back into the frame it goes.










now for the right side plate. remove the set screw (key #14868) and retaining collar (key #20944).










remove the handle nut (key #5327).










remove the c - clip.










remove the handle (key #1117097), the spring (key #5115), the star (key #1117091) and both spring washers (key #5131) and line everything up.










remove both bridge screws (key #13369).










separate the right side plate cover (key #1117131) from the baseplate assembly.










line up all the components of the gear cluster. interesting, it looks like ambassaduer has switched over to dry carbon fiber drag washers (key #1116906) inside the gear and a hard fiber washer (key #13169) underneath the gear.










i'm going to substitute a penn ht-100 drag washer for the hard fiber washer (key #13169).










this penn washer is a penn ht-100 #6-965. this washer has been cut down from 24mm down to 15-17mm. it fits nicely under the gears of the ambassaduers and the smaller shimano bait casters.










because this penn washer is thicker than the stock ambassaduer fiber washer, it is necessary to remove the small brass thrust washer (key #5189) underneath the gear sleeve (key #22079). i am quite certain that these carbon fiber drag washers will have the same high failure rate as penn ht-100's following water or oil intrusion. i highly recommend a thick coat of shimano drag grease and then rebuild the drag stack. 










pull the anti-reverse roller bearing sleeve (key #22001).










install it on the gear sleeve with a little grease (they get stuck easily).










grease the bridge screw holes.










grease the side plate screws (no key #).










lube the right side plate bearing (key #5230) with corrosion x.










slide the right side plate cover (key #1117131) straight down on top of the base plate assembly and install the two bridge screws (key #13369).










hold the thumb bar in the "up" position and the right side plate assembly should match up perfectly with the frame.










zip down the frame screws until they seat, then cinch then down a little extra until they are snug. use good mechanical judgement and don't snap off any heads. 










install the spring washers (key #5131) in the "()" position.










install the star (key #1117091) and the spring (key #5115) with a little grease.










install the handle (key #1117097) and c-clip (key#4490).










add a little grease and install the handle nut (key #20944).










install the handle nut collar (key #20944) and set screw (key #14868).










clean off the excess grease and you're done!


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki (May 24, 2006)

alantani, That was great post. What kind of camera do you use, shots are clear.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

And another Great pictorial Alan :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice pictures once again. Thank you. You mentioned you thought it was real heavy, did you find out why?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

IIRC, the side plates on the Record series are made of brass, not aluminum, so they are about the weight of a Chrome Rocket.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Back to the Bible. Good post.


----------



## surfnski (Oct 28, 2007)

Does this reel come with the dual bearing levelwind? I assume so, Abu advertises it as having 6 bearings.Why the bushing in the spool? Is the record supposed to be like the older series reels that have bearings in the sideplates? How is this better than a spool that spins on a fixed shaft? This model must not have the clip in the right side bearing cap that prevents the spool shaft from spinning?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Atlantaking. What does IIRC mean?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

IIRC = If I recall correctly.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Very Nice!*

Another Bible Piece!


----------

